# Do you want to meet blue?? (pics)



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I am collecting him tomorrow. This is the pic i got from the breeder

Isn't he cute :001_wub:










He's 8 weeks. His mummy is a cashmere :001_wub:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes stunning

be very careful with cashmeres, the 2 i have met have both had problems. and their coats need grooming every day and they dont like to get wet.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks hun, will be x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay Im coming on a bunny buying trip, cant wait till tomorrow now, omg how sad am I :lol:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yay Im coming on a bunny buying trip, cant wait till tomorrow now, omg how sad am I :lol:.


I cant wait either


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Aww soo cute. I'm also going to pick up my bunny tomorrow 

x


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Sarah you stole my bunny!!

Its a good job i found some other blues lol

If you dont have plans to have him castrated, once old enough i may just have to borrow him for any of my future girlies


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Sarah you stole my bunny!!
> 
> Its a good job i found some other blues lol
> 
> If you dont have plans to have him castrated, once old enough i may just have to borrow him for any of my future girlies


I would love to have babies from him


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

He is stunning! I want him!!!
Is his daddy a cashmere too? i see a CM at the show and thought omg what alot of work they must be lol


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

frags said:


> He is stunning! I want him!!!
> Is his daddy a cashmere too? i see a CM at the show and thought omg what alot of work they must be lol


I saw a few at the Bradford Show in Jan very cute and some people making stuff from their fur :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> He is stunning! I want him!!!
> Is his daddy a cashmere too? i see a CM at the show and thought omg what alot of work they must be lol


Yes, his daddy is a chocolate self i think they said


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes, his daddy is a chocolate self i think they said


he is lovely.... oooo baby CM scrummy!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> he is lovely.... oooo baby CM scrummy!


:eek6: you cant eat my baby :lol:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww! He is gorgeous  

you know, TDM, you don't have any bunnies yet! You need some


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> Aww! He is gorgeous
> 
> you know, TDM, you don't have any bunnies yet! You need some


Been telling her that myself :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Been telling her that myself :lol: :lol:


Shes waiting on my babies


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Shes waiting on my babies


So am i


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Right I just asked my oh to tell me 'NO' if he didnt want me to have a rabbit and he never said a word....... he just snored, so I think thats a yes isnt it:lol:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Right I just asked my oh to tell me 'NO' if he didnt want me to have a rabbit and he never said a word....... he just snored, so I think thats a yes isnt it:lol:.


Well there you go then. A snore means yes in my dictionary


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he looks like a proper little bundle of fluff!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWW cute ball of fluffyness


----------

